# anyone have exp. with digitopz.com



## dsystem (Aug 25, 2011)

Since modchip-depot may be a scam I am now looking for another store

has anyone tried these guys
digitopz

still newbie so trade forum is out of the question and read some comments about shoptemp that have put me off. (I figured gbatemp would get refer moneys)


----------



## Woodhouse (Aug 27, 2011)

Have bought from them twice, one is for DSTwo and another is for r4i gold, both are working great, freeshipping takes about 10 days to UK. It is a trustworthy site for me.Always can get their reply emails in 24 hours. No prblen at all!


----------



## junkerde (Aug 27, 2011)

theyre good, but they have SOME fake items just watch out for those, yeah they have good support and all.


----------



## dsystem (Sep 1, 2011)

TY for the input gonna give these guys a try hopefully i can get my ds2


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

dsystem said:
			
		

> TY for the input gonna give these guys a try hopefully i can get my ds2



Realhotstuff.com offers the Supercard dstwo for $39... I've heard alot more positive feedback about them instead of this site you are talking about.


----------

